# painful pressure on top of left foot



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

There is a product that was big in the 80s called yayo... Rub some on the tender foot and it will numb it up for you...:thumbsup:


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/1479-boot-fitting-maintenance-guides.html

read that next time you buy boots, incase you didnt this time.

and with the superfeet; with my experience i noticed it raised my foot a bit allowing a little bit of a more 'snug' fit. so in your case, not sure if you want your fit to become more snug since the top of your foot is already feeling some pressure.

(i think it might just be the difference in boot design and your foot.)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you have the issue when you're just wearing the boots around and not riding? If so, then it's definitely the boot. If not, then you may have your bindings cinched down too tight.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

the problem isn't the pain, but it actually cuts off the circulation, so my toes were going completely numb after about an hour. it is slightly better without the bindings tightened down, but not enough, so it definitely is the boot. It's just weird because my left foot is smaller than my right foot since i had a cast on it years ago. maybe i'll try a thinner sock too.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

so i've been messing around with the boots, and what i've noticed is that when you lean forward in them, putting pressure forwards, the tongue where it bends, puts pressure on the top of the foot. Then I also noticed that if you squeeze the sides of the boot together it relieves the pressure. so basically the tongue doesn't match the contour of the arch of the top of my foot. 

any ideas on how to fix that? can I mold them in anyway? hair drier or something?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ditch the burtons!! worst boots ever. made the 3 small toes on my foot go numb everytime. 

Whats your sock situation like? hopefully your not wearing little ankle socks??! try wearing some nylon dress socks. the super thin ones that are taller than your boot . give you some more room in there.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Toe straps on your bindings could be a bit too tight as well.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> ditch the burtons!! worst boots ever. made the 3 small toes on my foot go numb everytime.


You bought the wrong boots for your feet. Every boot (even ones within the same brand) will fit different.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

for sure... ruined me on their boots.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha, its not the companies fault, its just the shape of your foot. We're all different, burts fit me perfectly.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

I love my burton ions (5th pair). I would think about toe caps instead of a toe strap if thats what you are using. The toe caps can be tighted down harder than a toe strap with NO pressure to the top of your foot, and also allows the upper strap to be worn a little looser since it pulls your foot back into the binding.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

hey guys, yeah have toe caps on the bindings already. I'm actually using snowboarding socks. I didn't have any pain yesterday ( in my foot at least, i nailed my ribs pretty bad though) through some different lace tying schemes. So it seems like I can work it out at least.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder if some form of silicone padding placed on top of your foot would disperse pressure enough to prevent your symptoms?

Something similar to this:
Spenco > Love Your Feet


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah maybe, i'll try that out. i just want it not to hurt, but still be tight enough to have control


----------

